# Hepaticoduodenostomy



## Callieb (Dec 4, 2012)

HELP - The doctor made a point of telling me this was not a choledochoduodenostomy (which I have coded before) but a hepaticoduodenostomy.  He did an anastomosis between the duodenum and the proximal end of the bile duct.  A JP drain was then placed in the left lobe of the liver and over the porta hepatis and exited thru rt subcostal incision site.  
The pre op diagnosis was bile duct obstruction and probable iatrogenic post laparoscopic cholecystectomy.
The post op diagnosis was iatrogenic partial resection of the common bile duct.
I was looking at 47802 but am not sure what a U tube is.  Any input would be very appreciated.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Dec 4, 2012)

With all due respect, he/she can call it whatever they want. We, as coders, must code from the note. It would appear from your note that the procedure was a choledochoduodenostomy.
A hepaticoduodenostomy is an anastamosis created between the hepatic duct and the duodenum.


----------

